# Sig request



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yo dawgs, check it, I want the new sig to be set up relatively the same as my current one with the following pictures

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=fig...p;pid=349&amp;gid=0&amp;catid=0&searchstring=

Center^

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=fig...&pid=349&return=fa=fighter.detail&amp;pid=349

http://www.sherdog.com/news/picture_gallery.asp?pic_id=14033&f_id=7780&my_page=2 

I'll pay whatever I think is fair, but I won't be stingy


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Here's Something i came up with ID if you like it.. I can make it smaller if you prefer


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

500 Points to both of you, thanks alot guys, they look great


----------

